# I couldn't possibly. Could i? And  a question for readers of blogs.....



## dither (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm tossing an idea over in my mind for a blog, can you believe that?
Nobody "plans" a blog, you just do it. But due to certain recent developments at my bus-stop, concerning other people, of course, i'm thinking about blogging my observations. I hope they're not WF'ers.
And it has got me thinking. These people, complete strangers, i am suddenly very aware of the power of the pen, or rather keyboard.
What sort of people are they?
Who are they?
Where do they go?
What do they do?
What do they like/dislike?
The possibilities really are, endless.

A novel?
A short story?
Gasp!
Shock!
Horror!

ME?

I'm thinking about starting an "ongoing" situation with a blog and my question is,
should anybody be even remotely interested in reading it,
what would be the best way to go do you think?
Adding to one blog or making each update a separate blog?
It really could turn into quite a ramble.

And then, maybe i won't.

I don't know what to do right now.

We'll see.

An after-thought;
If people were to take an interest,
any suggestions regarding altering text would be greatly appreciated,
and that could actually be a WIP.
A learning exercise.


----------



## PiP (Feb 27, 2014)

dither said:


> And then, maybe i won't.
> 
> I don't know what to do right now.
> 
> We'll see.



Go for it, dither 



I'm thinking about starting an "ongoing" situation with a blog and my question is,
*should anybody be even remotely interested in reading it, *Why not?
*what would be the best way to go do you think?Adding to one blog or making each update a separate blog?
*Go for one blog. You already have one here at WF. 
*It really could turn into quite a ramble. *or observations about life in general

Live dangerously


----------



## dither (Feb 27, 2014)

Ha'ha'ha, " go for it" she says. ME!  The most "not going for it " person you ever did see.

Pigle, there's a situation happening right now that may or may not go anywhere.
I shall wait and see for now.

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## dither (Feb 27, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> *
> *Go for one blog. You already have one here at WF.


 

That one is a tongue in cheek weekender.

What i have in mind is a " going to work,working week" thing.

Would integrating the two not be a little confusing?


----------



## Gargh (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a friend who regularly posts photos on facebook of the weirdest things/people she has seen on the bus. They are always quite sneakily taken because she loves doing it but is scared she shouldn't be. They're always interesting, and there's no reason to say that pen portraits wouldn't be the same... possibly better because I think the imagination always paints a more interesting picture. If you want to follow a specific schedule with your posts, then I know that using the wordpress platform, for one, allows you to queue posts and schedule them so you could set up a week's worth, for instance, in a day (if you happen to have a really interesting bus one day!). That way you could keep your blog here separate, if you wish to.

Remember, people love to twitch the curtains of other people's lives... it's definitely worth a go! :teapot:


----------



## dither (Feb 27, 2014)

Gargh said:


> If you want to follow a specific schedule with your posts, then I know that using the wordpress platform, for one, allows you to queue posts and schedule them so you could set up a week's worth, for instance, in a day (if you happen to have a really interesting bus one day!). That way you could keep your blog here separate, if you wish


 
Sounds confusing, i'm not very good with all this stuff.
The thing is, if i DO get something started, anyone who wants to follow it is going have to look for it.
Look for it?
Something as mundane as that?
Just another blog.
From me.
Having said, it is a current situation that most of us can relate to that has given me the idea.
And, well, we'll see Gargh.
Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## PiP (Feb 27, 2014)

dither said:


> What i have in mind is a " going to work,working week" thing.
> Would integrating the two not be a little confusing?



You can only have one WF blog, as far as I know. I'm sure someone will jump in and correct me if I'm wrong LOL 
However, if you use your existing blog you can organise the posts by 'category'. Check out the FAQs for details.

[h=1][/h]


----------



## Gargh (Feb 27, 2014)

dither said:


> Sounds confusing, i'm not very good with all this stuff.
> The thing is, if i DO get something started, anyone who wants to follow it is going have to look for it.
> Look for it?
> Something as mundane as that?
> ...




Play with it, you can't go wrong. Make sure you go to wordpress.com though, not .org, so you can use a template and have it all in a nice,  cleanly managed interface. It's no more difficult than setting up an account and learning all the features of this site; it just takes time. And you really can't go wrong, unless you're planning on posting something obscene?! :shock: As for finding it... well, your new posts feed into an activity stream and other users will have a nosy. They can 'follow' your blog posts, share them etc etc as per the usual type of social functions. It's word of mouth really. You can also tag your posts with topics that people would search for like 'writing', 'story' etc. These are just like index entries. So much of the internet is just about knowing the filing system... or having a good PA.


----------



## dither (Feb 28, 2014)

Pigle and Gargh,

"organise by category".

"tags and streams".

:disturbed:


----------



## dither (Feb 28, 2014)

Having given it some thought, i reckon that i shall just leave things as they are.
Shall add to my blog title then just date each new entry as and when.

Just as a matter of interest,
at the bottom of my blog it says "Uncategorized".
How might one categorize a blog and what difference does it make?


----------



## PiP (Feb 28, 2014)

dither said:


> Just as a matter of interest,
> at the bottom of my blog it says "Uncategorized".
> How might one categorize a blog and what difference does it make?



Hello Dither,

Check out the blog FAQs.

Cheers. Pip


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 28, 2014)

You've stumbled upon the very method in which ideas for stories are born. Those questions you asked; who, why, where, what--play with those. It doesn't even matter how silly the answers you come up with are. Just make it exciting so you'll want to keep writing.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2014)

> If people were to take an interest,
> any suggestions regarding altering text would be greatly appreciated,
> and that could actually be a WIP.
> A learning exercise.


 Ya, ya,  ya... but first tell us what happened at the  *confounded* bus stop. You dangle that carrot and then you don't tell us? Way-tiiiing...


----------



## dither (Feb 28, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> You've stumbled upon the very method in which ideas for stories are born. Those questions you asked; who, why, where, what--play with those. It doesn't even matter how silly the answers you come up with are. Just make it exciting so you'll want to keep writing.



Janfin,
I can't "make" it anything.
If things fall into place,
and i sincerely hope that they don't,
i shall attempt to make representations.
Seen through the eyes of dither.


----------



## dither (Feb 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Ya, ya,  ya... but first tell us what happened at the  *confounded* bus stop. You dangle that carrot and then you don't tell us? Way-tiiiing...




Kevin i really had no idea.

LOOK!
I'm no fiction-writer.
I'm not even a writer.
Just a spectator of the cabaret that is life, and every so often i feel the urge to express a view, an interpretation, whilst seeking to make sense of it all.

You're looking down the barrel of disappointment if fear.

trust me,
it's pifle,
that really is all.

dither


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2014)

> trust me,
> it's pifle,
> that really is all


 piff-poff.  too late. cat's out...genie...whoteveuh.  can't un-say whots sed.  not expecting Hemmingway.  Just tell us whot happens.


----------



## PiP (Feb 28, 2014)

dither said:


> Ttust me,
> it's pifle,
> that really is all.
> 
> dither


 Oh no, Zombies were also waiting at the bus stop!


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 28, 2014)

dither said:


> ...I'm thinking about starting an "ongoing" situation with a blog and my question is,
> should anybody be even remotely interested in reading it,
> what would be the best way to go do you think?...



Change the names, places, dates... everything. Rename them all with names similar to various characters in Chaucer's "The Canteburry Tales." Then, take a long bus-ride with them...


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 28, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> Oh no, Zombies were also waiting at the bus stop!



The man in a business suit has a bomb strapped to his chest, and the old woman reading a paper just burned her home down for the insurance money.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 1, 2014)

^
^ Noooooo! Celebrate the everyday crazy... Request Stop by Harold Pinter.


Dither, whilst you dither, please note that there is nothing to be lost by playing around on blog hosting sites. There is no cost, no loss incurred by anyone if you don't carry on with it (except artistic!) and you don't even _have _to use your real details to sign up... although it's easier not to forget them if you do!


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2014)

go for it man.


----------



## dither (Mar 1, 2014)

Well,
i just edited my blog, clicked on save changes and was told that an error had ocurred, i'd used too many characters.
So, each item of the dither meanderings is going to be a separate blog if that's okay with you guys. But i have posted an update in " cheese 'n' chutney " explaining why this thread was started, sort of.


----------



## dither (Mar 2, 2014)

Re: My "ongoing thing" .
I WOULD like to have something like that, constantly updating and editing, and i think that i,,,, would it be a problem if i park my van in "how was your week?"?
It is, would essentially be, little more than a personal diary. I would like to keep it all together you see. Any thought of it gaining recognition would be pie in the sky, but the experience of doing it might just possibly spawn something, and it could put a little joy into one old geezer's mundane existence.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## PiP (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi dither, I'll send you a PM


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh dear,
What have i done?

If you think about it, what i'm talking about really, IS my week, a week of bus travels, and my experiences.

nes pas?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2014)

> Hi dither, I'll send you a PM :smile:


 Watch out for that one. We know her sort.


----------



## PiP (Mar 3, 2014)

dither my dear, you've done nada... LOL


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> Change the names, places, dates... everything. Rename them all with names similar to various characters in Chaucer's "The Canteburry Tales." Then, take a long bus-ride with them...




I really would love to do this Morko but it  isn't possible.
Where as somebody might plan to go of on a bus-riding jaunt on a Saturday morning, and really, i'd love to, at 6.00. am. on MY saturday morning, i am walking out of work, having just completed a Friday-nightshift. It's all i can manage to go into town shopping, and then i fall asleep on the bus.
On the odd weeks off that i get this year, i would like to get out somewhere and attempt to write, something. I would love to see Eastbourne before my aching bod finally throws in the towel, we'll see.
Having said that, you can't just decide that you're going to make notes on any given day, at any given time, it doesn't work like that.
And having said all that, does it really matter?


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> dither my dear, you've done nada... LOL




I just saw the notification.:disturbed:

I knew  a forum once where they had a person on all fours hiding behind a sofa smiley.


Pigle, would you mind if i put off reading your pm for now?
I really don't feel up to it right now, i'm sorry, i don't mean to be rude.
I shall  look before the day is done, i promise.

dither


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

escorial said:


> go for it man.



NEVER ,,,,,,in my life, have i ever,,,, "gone for it",,,,man.

Sorry Escorial, but that's me.


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Just make it exciting



Yeah right.

No pressure there then.ale:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2014)

> NEVER ,,,,,,in my life, have i ever,,,, "gone for it",,,,man


 Beg to differ...you' got 166 posts on this site... no longer a lurker but a do'er. Can't  put it back once the eggs been broken.


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Beg to differ...you' got 166 posts on this site... no longer a lurker but a do'er. Can't  put it back once the eggs been broken.



Yeah,
i know.
But all that nonsense that i've posted about the bus-stop gig.
If i start something, there will be an intro where i shall attempt to set the scene and explain some, and then maybe nothing for weeks.
It'll be a wait and watch thing.

I think that i shall eventually start something, a general diary of my bus journeys, but rarely does anything of note ever happen.

I shall start something before the weekend, right now it's where do i put the damned thing?

I would like entries to follow on, like a never ending story, and there are similar threads here.

We'll see.


----------



## dither (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, it's the start of another one and here's hoping.


----------

